

CSScaffold – Using PHP to Extend the Abilities of CSS - sandaru1
http://github.com/anthonyshort/csscaffold

======
stuartloxton
(Disclaimer - I am the owner of Mechanical CSS)

Thought I would open the discussion here - who actually likes the syntax used
in these libraries? Personaly I'm not a fan of extending the language syntax
for new features. Adding new features I like but at least try and stick to
CSS's style.

(Comparison - <http://github.com/stuartloxton/Mechanical-CSS/>)

------
schnalle
i tried csscaffold, but ran into nothing special yet. despite a minor bug it
just worked. the biggest nuisance is that my ide (currently netbeans) reports
lots of errors in the scaffolded css file because of course it's not valid css
anymore.

------
scorxn
<?php header('Content-type: text/css'); ?>

Knock yourself out!

